# mark rhienhard



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hi all:i read on the hotbodies site that mark rhienhard is signed to use hot bodies offroad nitro cars n trucks,is this the start of his full switch to the hpi/hotbodies team or is he still commited to tamiya for now?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

B-man777 said:


> hi all:i read on the hotbodies site that mark rhienhard is signed to use hot bodies offroad nitro cars n trucks,is this the start of his full switch to the hpi/hotbodies team or is he still commited to tamiya for now?


It is just for Off-Road. Remember he is sponsored by Hara Products as well.


----------

